# Tyre Dressing Application



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you guys use a sponge or a brush?

Been using a sponge myself


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought some cheap sponge applicators, with a rubber colored backing, from Halfords a few Christmases ago. They came in a pack of 3, and I'm down the using the last one now.

I think they cost me a pound from their Christmas basket sale thing.

Blackmagic was the manufacturer :thumb:


----------



## stiffler69 (Jan 20, 2014)

I use a detailing brush, i find it gets into the rubber better and more even


----------



## Ruby's Dad (Oct 13, 2012)

I use a small kitchen sponge (the ones with the scourer on one side). £1 for 20!

They're a one go wonder but for 5p who's worried?


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Either a yellow foam applicator or a trimmed painter's brush.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Ruby's Dad said:


> I use a small kitchen sponge (the ones with the scourer on one side). £1 for 20!
> 
> They're a one go wonder but for 5p who's worried?


Same here using an old washing up sponge. Cheap ones from home bargains


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Great, im not the only one using a sponge! hurray!!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I use one of these:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Ruby's Dad said:


> I use a small kitchen sponge (the ones with the scourer on one side). £1 for 20!
> 
> They're a one go wonder but for 5p who's worried?


 Exactly^^


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It depends on the tyre dressing.

I use a sponge with the likes of Megs Endurance and a brush with the likes of Espuma RD50.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Spray = Brush
Liquid/Gel = Sponge


----------



## Aldoo (Feb 24, 2014)

chrisgreen said:


> I use one of these:


Always one show off ey! lol im joking mate

I use a kitchen sponge too - i also have the annoying black plastic door bump strips, so iv cut another kitchen sponge down to do those


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I buy one of these and cut it up into little pieces as needed.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> I buy one of these and cut it up into little pieces as needed.


Whats that thing then raven??? Aint seen one if thise for a few years LOL
Has noah got any left??


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Whats that thing then raven??? Aint seen one if thise for a few years LOL
> Has noah got any left??


I always wonder if the guy behind the counter is into detailing and what he would be thinking when I buy these lol!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> I buy one of these and cut it up into little pieces as needed.


Exactly what I do Raven


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

chrisgreen said:


> I use one of these:


Looks great, do you have a link or a name of this thing?


----------



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

RMM said:


> Either a yellow foam applicator or a trimmed painter's brush.


Trimmed brush as in cut the bristles off half way down?


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

bigdave1 said:


> Trimmed brush as in cut the bristles off half way down?


I cut them just the right length so that the bristles don't bend a lot.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

bigdave1 said:


> Looks great, do you have a link or a name of this thing?


Yeah you get them in the pounland place ( about a quid i think ) they are ok but ONLY when primed fully with dressing otherwise you only get about a quarter of the tyre done.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

bigdave1 said:


> Looks great, do you have a link or a name of this thing?


Sure, it is a Sealey CC57 Contoured Tyre Applicator.

Amazon sells them, along with various eBay sellers. Usually cost about £3 each, but last a long time. The foam is quite robust do stands up to repeated rubbing against a tyre wall.

I've used them with Meguiar's Endurance Tyre Gel, Zaino Z-16 and Auto Finesse Satin, three very different types of dressing, works well with all.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I use a Scholl Concepts foam applicator puck. 
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/scholl-concepts/black-hand-puck-applicator-pad.aspx 
 
Had mine over a year and is great for tyres and very hard waring.


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

littlejack said:


> Same here using an old washing up sponge. Cheap ones from home bargains


I do the same but get dirty fingers, but they can be washed to


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I am happy with these ones from CG. http://www.chemicalguys.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ACC_300


----------

